# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Solid Edge 2019 Sản xuất các bộ phận xay, đúc và đúc, ngoài việc in 3D

## icongnghe

Các công cụ thiết kế điện tốt nhất gia nhập gia đình Solid Edge.
Solid Edge Wires Design cung cấp các công cụ thiết kế và mô phỏng cáp để tạo và xác minh nhanh chóng các hệ thống điện. Solid Edge Mining Design cho phép thiết kế dầm và móng nhanh chóng và trực quan với lựa chọn phần tự động, xác minh thiết kế và tạo báo cáo sản xuất. Solid Edge PCB Design cung cấp khả năng chụp sơ đồ và bố trí PCB, bao gồm định tuyến 2D / 3D, lập kế hoạch và sắp xếp phân cấp và cộng tác ECAD-MCAD. Và Solid Edge Routing tạo, định tuyến và tổ chức hiệu quả dây, cáp và dây nịt.

Mang ý tưởng của bạn vào cuộc sống, trong màu sắc.
Giới thiệu Solid Edge CAM Pro: một hệ thống hoàn chỉnh và linh hoạt cao, sử dụng các công nghệ gia công mới nhất để lập trình hiệu quả các công cụ máy CNC của bạn, từ lập trình NC đơn giản đến gia công đa tốc độ và đa trục. Đường chạy dao liên kết cho các bộ phận và lắp ráp tăng tốc thay đổi thiết kế và cập nhật. Ngoài các quy trình sản xuất truyền thống, Solid Edge hỗ trợ chuẩn bị in tự động và in màu cho sản xuất phụ gia, ngay trên máy in hoặc dịch vụ in 3D của bạn, để đưa ý tưởng của bạn vào cuộc sống. .

Việc xác nhận thiết kế phức tạp được đơn giản hóa hơn nữa.
Solid Edge cung cấp phân tích cấu trúc và nhiệt được cải thiện, bao gồm cả truyền nhiệt tạm thời. Việc phân tích lịch sử như là một chức năng của thời gian làm cho nó có thể mô phỏng các màn trình diễn nhiệt và làm mát. Khả năng mô phỏng dòng chảy bề mặt, ánh sáng và bức xạ miễn phí cho phép phân tích số dựa trên giả thuyết ("nếu như").

Rõ ràng tốt hơn.
Tạo và nhanh chóng xuất bản minh họa chi tiết về thiết kế sản phẩm của bạn và xuất bản các tài liệu kỹ thuật số tương tác cho hướng dẫn sản xuất, cài đặt và bảo trì. Cập nhật liên kết giữ các tài liệu đồng bộ khi thiết kế sản phẩm thay đổi.

Kiểm soát dữ liệu của bạn, bao gồm các yêu cầu.
Quản lý yêu cầu Solid Edge mới: Quản lý các yêu cầu thiết kế sản phẩm và đáp ứng các tiêu chuẩn tuân thủ với khả năng truy nguyên hoàn toàn. Dễ cài đặt, dễ quản trị.
Download và hướng dẫn cài đặt xem tại: https://icongnghe.com/download-solid-edge-2019/

----------


## haignition

Đúc và đúc là thế nào nhỉ ?

----------


## nnk

> Đúc và đúc là thế nào nhỉ ?


gú gồ dịch rồi copy & dán qua thôi chứ chưa chắc người post đã biết mình post cái gì

----------


## haignition

Mình cũng đoán vậy . Phí thời gian làm việc vô bổ

----------


## icongnghe

> gú gồ dịch rồi copy & dán qua thôi chứ chưa chắc người post đã biết mình post cái gì


post phần mềm cho người nào cần thôi mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## icongnghe

> Đúc và đúc là thế nào nhỉ ?


Viết cái tiêu đề lỡ tay ấn đăng mà chả thấy nút sửa ở đâu nên kệ nó vậy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SHOPDVAG

cho xin phần mềm bạn ơi

----------


## icongnghe

> cho xin phần mềm bạn ơi


Có link cuối bài đó video cài chi tiết

----------

